# 3 Piston gas compressor - burning rubber smell



## Z2TT (9 mo ago)

Hi All. 

I have a 3 piston gas compressor. After some use I get a burning rubber smell, I can't quite tell where it's coming from as it's in an enclosure, which is well vented. But it appears it's coming from the compressor rather than the engine. I can't smell it in the air discharge. No belt slipping as I assume the only external thing really made from rubber is the belts, no squeeling.

Has anyone had this?


----------



## sledman8002002 (Jan 28, 2021)

Z2TT said:


> After some use I get a burning rubber smell


About all I can suggest is next time it happens, shut it down and feel all around the compressor, belts, motor for excess heat that normally wouldnt be there. Hopefully by doing so you can narrow the issue down.
Do you by chance have an infrared thermometer gun or access to one? Such a tool has proved to be a big help for me in a number of situations.


----------



## Z2TT (9 mo ago)

Hi Siedman. Thanks heaps for the suggestions. 

I found it was actually a belt slipping. But what the interesting thing was is that there was no chirping of slipping sound that you normally would hear from the belt, it was slipping silently. 

I found the engine hand moved and the bolts were loose only after 18 hours of use, I shifted the engine to tighten the belt to 1/2" deflection with 10 pounds force used, and then the pressure I was used to seeing at the blasting machine (52 PSI roughly) returned. 

It was interesting to see the belt was slipping without being audible at all.


----------



## sledman8002002 (Jan 28, 2021)

Z2TT said:


> I found the engine hand moved and the bolts were loose only after 18 hours of use,


Good find Z2TT and a nice, simple fix. It happens, something to keep your eye on for the next while. If you should find the bolts loosen off again throw a dab of blue loctite on the threads.
By your description it sounds like the belts are still OK, but it might be wise to read/get the belt part number now for possible future replacement.


Z2TT said:


> It was interesting to see the belt was slipping without being audible at all.


I can only add I've had the quiet belt slip with snowblowers before. With no adjustment left I used a belt dressing spray to get me through while I waited for a replacement.


----------

